# Army secretary: PT belts aren’t needed in daylight



## Kraut783 (Jan 14, 2019)

What?!?  Common sense takes hold in the Army? No freaking way......what the hell are CSM's going to do now. 

https://www.stripes.com/news/army/army-secretary-pt-belts-aren-t-needed-in-daylight-1.564178
https://www.militarytimes.com/news/...he-day-on-running-tracks-army-secretary-says/


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jan 14, 2019)

Holy shit, is the pendulum finally swinging the other way? 

For fuck sake that only took 15'ish years.


----------



## Topkick (Jan 14, 2019)

Without PT belts and less cigarette butts on the ground do to the decline in smokers, CSMs will need to reevaluate their task and purpose. What will they talk about in C&S meetings? 

Seriously, I have always thought the PT belt was ridiculous. We train grown men for combat then tell them they are not responsible enough to do PT without getting ran over by a car. Just my opinion.


----------



## DC (Jan 14, 2019)

What is a "PT belt"?


----------



## AWP (Jan 14, 2019)

Common sense? In the Army? Must be a Duffelblog article.


----------



## Kraut783 (Jan 14, 2019)

DC said:


> What is a "PT belt"?



you know our shame....but just in case


----------



## Cookie_ (Jan 14, 2019)

Topkick said:


> Without PT belts and less cigarette butts on the ground do to the decline in smokers, CSMs will need to reevaluate their task and purpose. What will they talk about in C&S meetings?
> 
> Seriously, I have always thought the PT belt was ridiculous. We train grown men for combat then tell them they are not responsible enough to do PT without getting ran over by a car. Just my opinion.



I was once hit by a car on Fort Campbell while doing road guard. 

If I had been wearing a PT belt in addition to the high visibility vest, I'm sure he would have seen me. /sarcasm


----------



## policemedic (Jan 15, 2019)

No PT belt?

Heresy.


----------



## Gunz (Jan 15, 2019)

I wear them on my head for low flying airplanes.


----------



## Topkick (Jan 15, 2019)

Cookie_101st said:


> I was once hit by a car on Fort Campbell while doing road guard.


In an Army career of over 20 years, about 15 years without PT belts, I never heard of anyone getting hit by a car during PT. You're "that guy." 😉☺️ I am sure it happened, but I doubt a PT belt would've prevented it.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jan 15, 2019)

At Knox we had only one color-yellow.

At Bliss we had three: Blue-Officer, Green-NCO, Yellow-SPC4 and below.  There was also Orange, but I have no idea what that was for. If you recall, in the last version of AR 670-1 it made PT Belts CDRs discretion and many units issued MORs saying no more PT belts. Yet everywhere I've been there's been PT Belts.

So I have a serious lack of faith this gets implemented.


----------



## Cookie_ (Jan 15, 2019)

Topkick said:


> In an Army career of over 20 years, about 15 years without PT belts, I never heard of anyone getting hit by a car during PT. You're "that guy." 😉☺



I was at the intersection waving cars through. This lady dropped her phone, went to reach for it, and immediately swerved into me.
Luckily she wasn't going any faster than 10ish MPH or I'd have actually been injured.


----------



## Topkick (Jan 15, 2019)

Cookie_101st said:


> I was at the intersection waving cars through. This lady dropped her phone, went to reach for it, and immediately swerved into me.
> Luckily she wasn't going any faster than 10ish MPH or I'd have actually been injured.


Yeah, I guess it can actually happen if the driver does something suddenly eratic. When I was at Campbell, the roads were closed to all traffic during PT hours yet we still wore the PT belt.


----------



## Devildoc (Jan 15, 2019)

In other news, Army to spend $96,000,000,000 on new dress and field uniform prototypes.....


----------



## CQB (Jan 15, 2019)

As for CSMs,' rock painting will surge to the fore. White is the new black!


----------



## MikeDelta (Jan 15, 2019)

The precursor to the PT belt...


----------



## Box (Jan 15, 2019)

YES !!

The ole' road guard light saber - I haven't seen one of those employed as a safety measure in decades


----------



## Topkick (Jan 15, 2019)

Before the yellow PT belt or the road guard flashlight, the whole uniform was yellow. The yellow uniform came in two sizes...2 big and 2 small.


----------



## DasBoot (Jan 15, 2019)

Alright good step forward... let’s get on with the face tats and reefer already.


----------



## MikeDelta (Jan 15, 2019)

Topkick said:


> Before the yellow PT belt or the road guard flashlight, the whole uniform was yellow. The yellow uniform came in two sizes...2 big and 2 small.
> 
> View attachment 26002



Pretty sure my buddy had those with a 1st CAV patch on it. Thought they were just a PX item. He ETSd in 85 maybe 86


----------



## Topkick (Jan 15, 2019)

MikeDelta said:


> Pretty sure my buddy had those with a 1st CAV patch on it. Thought they were just a PX item. He ETSd in 85 maybe 86


I enlisted in 86. We already had gray sweats but fatbodies still had to wear the yellow suit until they met the standard.


----------



## Kraut783 (Jan 15, 2019)

Top, I too went to basic in '86...small world


----------



## LibraryLady (Jan 15, 2019)

Topkick said:


> Before the yellow PT belt or the road guard flashlight, the whole uniform was yellow. The yellow uniform came in two sizes...2 big and 2 small.
> 
> View attachment 26002


Shudder... Thanks for the memories... I've had both, too big AND too small!

LL


----------



## MikeDelta (Jan 16, 2019)

Topkick said:


> I enlisted in 86. We already had gray sweats but fatbodies still had to wear the yellow suit until they met the standard.



Yep, I had the gray sweats as well and man-diaper shorts. Wish I still had a few of the T-shirts though. My buddies track suit must’ve been a PX special


----------



## Gunz (Jan 16, 2019)

Kraut783 said:


> Top, I too went to basic in '86...small world



rookies...


----------

